# Anyone have experience of Takamine classical guitars?



## murph71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been playing guitar for over 30 years but would like to start classical guitar lessons with a view to taking grades. I did classical piano grades so am familiar with what a classical training route entails.

I was looking at cheap beginners classical guitars and (very foolishly) ordered and took delivery of a Stagg C542 which turned out to be an utter dog of an instrument, complete with a number of issues - most appropriately the banana like neck / fretboard.

It's going back and I'm going to order something that is an acceptable model with at least some level of decency with a budget of around £150 or less. Within my budget, I've been eyeing up a Takamine GC1 or GC3 and also a Yamaha C40. I know my budget is limiting me somewhat but am trying to keep it affordable and going for a beginner's model which is suitable for serious lessons and the techniques required so if anyone can share experience of those Takamine's or something you feel would suit me and my budget, I'd appreciate the input...


----------



## monkeybike (Dec 29, 2014)

I checked out a Takemine GC3 at our local music store not too long ago. It had a setup done on it already so it played really nice. Fit and finish seemed really good for the price. I was looking for an affordable acoustic to add to my collection. Decided acoustics just aren't my thing, can't get around having my elbow hanging out a mile after playing electrics for years. LP's are as thick as I go, lol.


----------



## murph71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks. That's encouraging. I haven't been able to find any independent reviews on them. They're not really ideal for me with my normal playing style and how I hold it but I obviously need to buy something for proper lessons that is a classical guitar through and through in the traditional sense which I guess means forgetting about thin bodies / necks and built in preamps and all that malarky. I'm trying to keep my sensible head on and buy what I need.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 29, 2014)

The few Takamine classicals I've played were all really nice, even down to the $300 range. They each sounded very pretty, including the GC5.

If you don't mind going extra cheap, I've got a Lucero LC100 that has surprised me to no end. I payed $100 USD for it at a GC closeout, and it sounds fantastic. It was certainly a great beginners guitar, and it's still getting plenty of use a few years later. I'd check that one out too, if you can 

But Takamine is a fantastic option.


----------



## AliceLG (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a cheaper Takamine classical, from the EG series. Great guitar, I have absolutely nothing to complain about. That being said, the Yamaha C40 is the quintessential classical guitar for beginners. I've recommended it to many friends and none have stopped speaking to me.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 29, 2014)

I've only played a few Takamine classicals, and all older, Japanese-made ones at that. I can't speak to the quality of their current budget models. Yamaha makes really good instruments for that price range, but I'd encourage you to look into Cordoba. The C3 is an excellent classical guitar for $200 USD, so it should be within your budget.


----------



## murph71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I have looked at Cordoba. I haven't been able to find a dealer in the UK but I'll have another search. Funnily enough, Cordoba have recently got a distributor for the UK who are based literally a 10 minute drive from my house!

In any case, I'll check out what everyone mentioned and thanks again, the advice is appreciated.


----------

